# My first kindle!



## UnlabeledMama (May 16, 2013)

My Flemish Giant/Dutch mix had her first litter today!  I am so excited!

I was worried because she hadn't pulled any fur yet yesterday and today was day 31, but she made a very nice, thick nest last night.


----------



## Sycamore27 (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations! 
Is this her first litter? What did you breed her to?
Cheers,
Jessie


----------



## nawma (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations on your first litter!


----------



## VickieB (May 16, 2013)

Congratulations!  How many kits did she have? We had our first kindle about 10 days ago! They are opening their eyes and looking so cute.


----------



## UnlabeledMama (May 17, 2013)

I am so sad!  We tried to get a good count this morning and almost all of them were dead!  There is one still alive and 8 were dead.  They all were good size and looked perfect.  What happened?  Is there any hope for the one that is left?


----------



## UnlabeledMama (May 17, 2013)

Oh, and I bred her to a New Zealand buck.


----------

